# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2012



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Azor (1 Mar 2012 às 13:56)

Boa tarde, 

sigo com céu a aumentar gradualmente de nebulosidade e já se faz sentir alguma rajada de sudoeste. Para o fim do dia já é esperada a passagem de chuva pela frente,

Cumprimentos e bom almoço.


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2012 às 17:35)

boa tarde,

para já, com o aproximar da frente, apenas um aumento na intensidade do vento e uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Mar 2012 às 18:19)

Se confirma valores extremos enquanto falta de precipitação, deixo aqui uma citação do DN-Madeira de hoje.

*Precipitação registada no Funchal nunca foi tão baixa desde 1865, quando começou o registo.*

"A precipitação registada no Funchal nunca foi tão baixa desde que há registo, em 1865, disse hoje à Agência Lusa o delegado regional da Madeira do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

"Para o conjunto de Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, que corresponde ao Inverno, foram registados no Funchal 10,3 milímetros [mm] de precipitação quando o normal é 264,9 mm. É o valor mais baixo desde 1865, quando há registos", afirmou Victor Prior.

O responsável do IM adiantou que na Bica da Cana, no Paul da Serra, neste período foram registados 226,9 mm, quando o normal é 1.257,4 mm.

"É também o valor mais baixo desde que há registos neste local, em 1962", declarou Victor Prior, acrescentando: "Se considerarmos o conjunto dos três meses - Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro -, podemos considerar a Madeira num grau de intensidade de seca meteorológica 'extremamente seco'".

O delegado regional da Madeira do IM adiantou que o último mês "foi extremamente seco no Funchal, muito seco na Bica da Cana e em Santana e seco no Porto Santo".

"Em relação aos valores normais, as quantidades de precipitação foram na ordem de 10% na costa sul, 25% na costa norte e zonas montanhosas e 45% em Porto Santo", anotou.

Segundo Victor Prior, "no Funchal foram registados 6,7 mm de precipitação, quando o normal é 67,2 mm, na Bica da Cana 118 mm, quando o normal é 370,4 mm, e em Santana 40,1 mm, sendo o normal 166,9 mm".


----------



## Azor (1 Mar 2012 às 22:19)

Boa noite,

Pela ilha de S. Miguel o vento sopra forte e está a chover bem!


Cumprimentos e boa noite


----------



## Hazores (3 Mar 2012 às 01:31)

Boa noite,

Escrevo este post apenas para referir que o tempo está tanto calmo na minha casa consigo ouvir perfeitamente a ondulação do mar a rebentar na costa, fazendo um barulho constante. Já ouvi muitas vezes, mas como hoje não é fácil, até os cães estão a estranhar pois ainda não pararam de ladrar....


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2012 às 12:38)

Nos Açores, um sistema frontal de elevada actividade cruzou o Grupo Ocidental e segue agora em direcção ao Grupo Central; possibilidade de períodos de chuva/aguaceiros moderados e acompanhados por trovoadas, frequentes e dispersas.

iMap Weather


----------



## ijv (4 Mar 2012 às 12:54)

Pela Madeira Zona Sul Dia de céu limpo ate a hora


----------



## Hazores (4 Mar 2012 às 14:16)

Boa tarde, 

Pela ilha terceira ainda não chove, mas a frente já chegou ao grupo central, ao faial e ao pico, mas dentro de pouco tempo ela chegará ao resto do arquipélago.

Aguardo as trovoadas!


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2012 às 16:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Nos Açores, um sistema frontal de elevada actividade cruzou o Grupo Ocidental e segue agora em direcção ao Grupo Central; possibilidade de períodos de chuva/aguaceiros moderados e acompanhados por trovoadas, frequentes e dispersas.
> 
> iMap Weather












*Grupo Central - Estar Atento!!!*


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2012 às 19:40)

Hazores disse:


> Boa tarde, Pela ilha terceira ainda não chove, mas a frente já chegou ao grupo central, ao faial e ao pico, mas dentro de pouco tempo ela chegará ao resto do arquipélago. Aguardo as trovoadas!



O sistema frontal está a deslocar-se lentamente, pelo que a sua maior actividade só se vai fazer sentir no Grupo Central dentro de 3 a 6 horas.


----------



## Azor (4 Mar 2012 às 20:59)

Boa noite,

Pela ilha de S. Miguel céu encoberto com muito nevoeiro nas terras altas e vento com algumas rajadas. 


Não quero ser pessimista mas ao tempo que temos tido esse padrão já não seria altura para ele mudar? Isto a meu ver não vai acabar nem tão cedo... e coisa boa daqui não vai sair de certeza quando chegar o verão. 

Um abraço a todos e vamos esperar por tempos melhores!


----------



## Hazores (5 Mar 2012 às 01:11)

Gerofil disse:


> O sistema frontal está a deslocar-se lentamente, pelo que a sua maior actividade só se vai fazer sentir no Grupo Central dentro de 3 a 6 horas.



Confirmado Gerofil, a animação agora é que começou! o primeiro trovão fez-se sentir agora mesmo.
Mas a chuva já caiu com maior intensidade do que ocorre agora, contudo pela imagem de satélite dá para perceber que ainda vem mais precipitação a caminho.


----------



## Azor (5 Mar 2012 às 02:30)

Boa noite,

Confirmo igualmente daqui relâmpagos no mar ao longe sem barulho mas por enquanto só pinga em terra. Pingos grossos mas nada de mais. O vento tb se faz sentir com alguma rajada.

Esta ondulação frontal não vai passar de S. Miguel em frente porque amanhã será empurrada para sul dos Açores. 

Boa noite, cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (5 Mar 2012 às 11:38)

Está estacionário sobre os Açores.






Nota-se algumas formações de células pelas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Azor (5 Mar 2012 às 13:53)

Knyght disse:


> Está estacionário sobre os Açores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Madrugada e manhã chuvosa pela ilha de S. Miguel e até alguns relâmpagos. Só parou de chover há uma hora atrás. O sol agora parece que quer aparecer. Não deve ser esperada mais chuva para o dia de hoje.

Abraço e bom almoço a todos!


----------



## Hazores (5 Mar 2012 às 14:39)

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas....


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2012 às 16:23)

Precipitação nas últimas 24 horas (até às 12h00_UTC):

*Horta (62 m) 27.3 mm 
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 23.0 mm 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 14.8 mm 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 10.1 mm 
Flores (29 m) 5.0 mm* 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 1.6 mm 
Coimbra (179 m) 0.4 mm 
Braganca (692 m) 0.1 mm 
Viseu (644 m) 0.1 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Hazores (9 Mar 2012 às 01:23)

Boa noite,

amanhã está prevista a passagem de mais uma frente pelos grupos: central e oriental, com uma ativiadade moderada. Para além da chuva que poderá ser moderada e até pontualmente forte, também pode-se esperar um aumento significativo da velocidade do vento, soprando do sul, com rajadas que poderão ser FORTES em todo o arquipélago.

ás 00h (dos Açores) a frente encontrava-se perto do grupo central.
Penso que desta vez as hipoteses de trovoadas é que são mais baixas ou melhor quase nulas.


----------



## Azor (9 Mar 2012 às 02:10)

Boa noite,

Pela ilha de S. Miguel já caíu qualquer coisa durante o fim da tarde e início da noite. Aguaceiros que por vezes foram até um pouco intensos e soprados por rajadas fortes.

Por agora o vento sopra com rajadas e de vez em quando aguaceiros. A frente propriamente dira só vai passar amanhã.

Cumprimentos


----------



## alex vieria (9 Mar 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia, o dia de hoje acordou-se com uma neblina em altitudes baixas mesmo ao nível do mar fenómenos raros, devido a acumulação de humidade noturna em altitudes mais altas, mas também por contraste de temperatura entre as altitudes baixas e altas e poeira suspensa provocou dita situação.

Mas a neblina estava misturada com poeira do Sahara, devido ao tempo leste que se verifica neste preciso momento e se intensifica com tempo quente e seco com uma temp. atual de 20,9ºC com HR: 60% a cair, por estas andanças facilmente se vai atingir os 23ºC ou talvez os 24ºC nas horas intermédias da tarde. 

A poeira suspensa no ar é algo densa. Se chover mesmo agora, muito pouco provável, teríamos uma chuva chamada de lama “suja”.


----------



## alex vieria (9 Mar 2012 às 11:57)

O nevoeriro já se dissipou, agora é só poeira suspensa.

Mostrou uma imagem do porto de hoje, com a chegada de um cruzeiro, esta imagem ilustra bem o que se passou nas primeiras horas da manhã.

Fonte: C. Oliveira fotografo, partilhada no Facebook


----------



## Azor (9 Mar 2012 às 14:27)

Boa tarde aos membros

Por aqui chuva. Instabilidade será visível durante o fim de semana nos Açores, sendo que no grupo ocidental haverão torvoadas.

Cumprimentos a todos e bom almoço


----------



## ijv (9 Mar 2012 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

de manhã coloquei um post e não ficou, não sei o que se passou.
Por estas zonas de manhã estava mesmo com uma neblina intensa, por agora ja se passou aqui nas zonas altas praticamente já nem existe nada.
Neste momento estão  
21.5ºC e 40% humidade.


----------



## Azor (9 Mar 2012 às 20:09)

Boa noite

Por aqui estamos em períodos de chuva (por vezes até forte)

A temperatura parece desceu um pouco. Registo uma máxima de 13 ºC

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (9 Mar 2012 às 20:12)

sexta feira de chuva aqui pela ilha terceira.

Para amnhã espera-se um aumento da velocidade do vento, nada de especial.


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2012 às 23:05)

alex vieria disse:


> O nevoeriro já se dissipou, agora é só poeira suspensa.
> 
> Mostrou uma imagem do porto de hoje, com a chegada de um cruzeiro, esta imagem ilustra bem o que se passou nas primeiras horas da manhã.
> 
> Fonte: C. Oliveira fotografo, partilhada no Facebook



Adiciono uma imagens de satélite


----------



## duo200874 (10 Mar 2012 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2012*

Novas fotos das Ilhas do Pico e Terceira,avistadas de São Miguel no dia 26-2-2012.http://www.flickr.com/photos/77814033@N06/6821966966/in/photostream http://www.flickr.com/photos/77814033@N06/6821968414/in/photostream http://www.flickr.com/photos/77814033@N06/6821969916/in/photostream


----------



## Hazores (10 Mar 2012 às 00:22)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2012*



duo200874 disse:


> Novas fotos das Ilhas do Pico e Terceira,avistadas de São Miguel no dia 26-2-2012.http://www.flickr.com/photos/77814033@N06/6821966966/in/photostream http://www.flickr.com/photos/77814033@N06/6821968414/in/photostream http://www.flickr.com/photos/77814033@N06/6821969916/in/photostream



Mais umas excelentes fotos!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2012 às 00:51)

Alguma chuva ontem nos Açores:

Santa Maria (100 m) 15.0 mm 
Horta (62 m) 13.0 mm 
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 8.0 mm 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 2.8 mm 
Flores (29 m) 0.3 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2012 às 00:45)

boa noite,

Depois de um dia nublado e algo ventoso eis que chega a chuva, e não é fraca! chuva continua, que pontualmente é forte à aproximadamente 2h...
e pelas imagens de satélite parece que vamos continuar assim pela noite dentro...

esqueci-me de referir que existem muitas descargas electricas em redor do arquipélago, pode ser que alguma se aproxime das ilhas...


----------



## alex vieria (11 Mar 2012 às 16:00)

Boa tarde, depois de um belo de dia de sol, com uma vista primaveril do vale junto onde moro, interrompeu esta beleza por um incendio que se criou mesmo a 15 minutos atrás, de certeza fruto de uma queimada irresponsável em pleno período de seca.

Temp. atual: 22,3ºC
Hr: 72%
Vento calmo de NE: 4,6km/h
Céu limpo

Imagem atual: pelas 15:51


----------



## Azor (11 Mar 2012 às 19:32)

Boa tarde

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes pela ilha de S. Miguel

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (12 Mar 2012 às 01:20)

boa noite, 

Aguaceiros moderados, o vento é que sopra moderado com rajadas fortes...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2012 às 10:50)

Bom dia, céu com boas abertas e madrugada algo fria. Minima de 10,1ºC


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2012 às 10:57)

Pela Madeira continua a seca extrema...


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2012 às 11:19)

Knyght disse:


> Pela Madeira continua a seca extrema...



pelo que tenho visto, parece que vamos continuar assim mais algum tempo ou estarei errado?


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2012 às 11:44)

ijv disse:


> pelo que tenho visto, parece que vamos continuar assim mais algum tempo ou estarei errado?



Infelizmente


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2012 às 18:45)

Bastante precipitação no grupo central do arquipélago dos Açores ao inicio da tarde de hoje.
A cidade da Horta acumulou 11mm entre as 14h e as 15h UTC.







Imagem da webcam de Santa Cruz da Graciosa esta manhã:


----------



## Azor (16 Mar 2012 às 18:19)

Boa tarde a todos,

Depois de uma noite algo chuvosa pela ilha de S. Miguel o bom tempo voltou de novo às ilhas, mas vejo pelos modelos que a partir de meados da próxima semana vai descer um grande cavado em altitude em direcção aos Açores. Vamos lá ver se S. Pedro vai ser generoso para a semana e já agora se S. Bárbara também ajudasse colocava umas boas trovoadas no caminho 
P.S. Não estou conseguindo colocar fotos aqui da previsão do GFS e do ECMWF para a semana.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2012 às 00:22)

A próxima semana promete instabilidade moderada no Arquipélago dos Açores, particularmente a partir de Terça-feira:

*MODELOS GFS:  *Ponta Delgada Angra do Heroísmo

Vamos ver se será desta vez que surge, nas previsões oficiais do IM, a possibilidade de queda de neve nas áreas mais elevadas do Arquipélago (o GFS desce a cota até aos 750 metros ).


----------



## Hazores (18 Mar 2012 às 00:57)

Gerofil disse:


> A próxima semana promete instabilidade moderada no Arquipélago dos Açores, particularmente a partir de Terça-feira:
> 
> *MODELOS GFS:  *Ponta Delgada Angra do Heroísmo
> 
> Vamos ver se será desta vez que surge, nas previsões oficiais do IM, a possibilidade de queda de neve nas áreas mais elevadas do Arquipélago (o GFS desce a cota até aos 750 metros ).



Penso que ainda é damasiado cedo para passar do "sonho para a realidade", pois nós aqui temos um vasto ocenano que influencia muita estas questões das cotas de neve, às cotas de neve previstas pelo GFS deve-se acrescentar, no mínimo, mais uns 200m, o que mesmo assim ainda faz com que a queda de neve em pontos mais altos das ilhas.
 O que para já deve estar praticamente garantido é um nevão no Pico, de resto... teremos de aguardar mais umas saídas (pelos menos mais 48h). 
Outra questão é a temperatura aos 500hpa, deveria de ser mais baixa um pouco.

mas isto é apenas a minha opinião


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mar 2012 às 11:34)

Bom dia! 

Penso que esta semana vamos ter chuva e na quinta feira haverá também uma descida de temperatura


----------



## Aero (19 Mar 2012 às 11:51)

esta semana, especialmente de 3ª a 6ª feira, a crer nos modelos, vai ser um fartote.

Vento e precipitação parecem garantidos, especialmente 4ª e 5ª feira, 30kts com rajadas de 47kts.

as cotas de neve parecem especialmente baixas na 5ª e 6ª feira, com 750m, o que com a precipitação, será de nevão no pico, até mais de metade da ilha, mas também algumas farripas no Faial, Terceira, Flores e São Miguel.

Os modelos, normalmente consideram os Açores como sendo apenas mar, pelo que as cotas de neve até podem estar correctas, mas fenómenos de aquecimento por radiação ou advecção podem evitar tal acontecimento.

De facto, episódios de neve, são bem frequentes pelos Açores, mas como se passam nos cumes das ilhas, normalmente envoltas em nuvens, podem passar despercebidos, além disso, não é frequente acontecerem acumulações durante muito tempo.


----------



## Azor (19 Mar 2012 às 14:49)

Aero disse:


> esta semana, especialmente de 3ª a 6ª feira, a crer nos modelos, vai ser um fartote.
> 
> Vento e precipitação parecem garantidos, especialmente 4ª e 5ª feira, 30kts com rajadas de 47kts.
> 
> ...




Boa tarde,

Parece que vamos ter alguma instabilidade nos próximos dias e as temperaturas prometem descer daí que com o granizo que se prevê talvez os cumes mais altos das Flores, Faial  Pico, São Miguel e Terceira possam ver cair alguma coisa. Se a depressão ficar encaixada no arquipélago já me dou por contente porque haverá bastanta água em todas as ilhas. Agora o tempo em São Miguel está com céu com abertas intercalando com periodos de mais nebulosidade mas o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade do quadrante Sueste com rajadas. Os modelos também parece que indicamm q a chuva poderá ser forte, vamos ver se ela será. Pessoalmente quero é chuva e não neve.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mar 2012 às 22:53)

Agora por aqui, vento forte e céu muito nublado. Hoje ainda foi um dia ameno com 20,9ºC de máxima e 13,9ºC de minima


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2012 às 05:49)

Gerofil disse:


> A próxima semana promete instabilidade moderada no Arquipélago dos Açores, particularmente a partir de Terça-feira:
> 
> *MODELOS GFS:  *Ponta Delgada Angra do Heroísmo
> 
> Vamos ver se será desta vez que surge, nas previsões oficiais do IM, a possibilidade de queda de neve nas áreas mais elevadas do Arquipélago (o GFS desce a cota até aos 750 metros ).



Pois se na semana passava entrava até a Madeira, o GFS já retirou as esperanças, agora só para os Açores...


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2012 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,

Pela ilha de S. Miguel, céu encoberto e vento a soprar já com alguma intensidade. Essa noite caíu qualquer coisa mas foi fraco. O fim da tarde de hoje e manhã de 4f promete surpresas com chuva forte sendo que na 5 f a temperatura vai descer em todo o arquipélago com aguaceiros e trovoada.
Segue o vento a aumentar de intensidade por cá.

Cumprimentos, bom almoço.


----------



## Snowy (20 Mar 2012 às 13:35)

Boa tarde

Pelos vistos a primavera trouxe para os Açores...o inverno 

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, tempo nublado com abertas, temp. 17º e vento a soprar de sudeste. Apenas houve algum chuvisco da parte da manhã mas nem deu para molhar o chão. Os próximos dias é que parece que serão mesmo de inverno...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2012 às 14:13)

Só não percebo como é que o IM não dá descida de temperatura para o grupo oriental.


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2012 às 14:29)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Só não percebo como é que o IM não dá descida de temperatura para o grupo oriental.



Boa tarde

Calma amigo. Também há dias atrás o IM só dava descida de temperatura para as Flores e o Corvo e agora já dá para o central. Isso não quer dizer nada. O mais dificil era o frio chegar das Flores e do Corvo para o grupo central porque há uma grande distancia por mar q separa os 2 grupos. Mas se ele agora até já chega ao central, é num piscar de olhos obviamente que ele chega ao grupo oriental. Se assim n fosse a Madeira nem conheceria frio ou muito menos Portugal Continental já que ele morria pelo mar 
E à medida que os modelos vão sendo modelados a descida de temperatura será para todos os grupos porque após a frente os Açores irão ficar sob a influência de ar polar marítimo, isto na 5 f claro. 

Mas na minha opinião quem irá levar com um nevão será o Pico porque o resto das ilhas serão excluídas do mapa a ver neve. Mas pronto, nessas previsões o IM gosta sempre de ir devagarinho começando primeiramente pelo grupo ocidental e depois espalhando-se aos restantes grupos. precisamos de chuva e não de neve e a chuva será uma constante em todos os grupos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2012 às 14:52)

A queda de neve ficaria apenas nas zonas altas. Um forte nevão nas montanhas seria bom desde que correspondesse a fortes chuvadas nas zonas baixas


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2012 às 15:01)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A queda de neve ficaria apenas nas zonas altas. Um forte nevão nas montanhas seria bom desde que correspondesse a fortes chuvadas nas zonas baixas



Sim certo, mas por exemplo ilhas baixas como Graciosa, Corvo e Santa Maria ficariam a ver navios porque não têm altitudes suficientes que lhes permita haver queda de neve. Além disso o que faz uma ilha ter neve é obviamente a sua dimensão territorial e a sua orografia, coisa que é muito difícil essas ilhas verem algum dia neve, exceptuando-se obviamente todas as outras restantes. 

Mesmo que a temperatura até aos 200 m de altitude não seja propícia à queda de granizo em ilhas de maior dimensão e orografia como S. Miguel, Pico, S. Jorge ou Terceira, haverá uma remota possibilidade de estas mesmas ilhas verem os seus cumes mais elevados pintados de granizo porque de neve não acredito porque a temperatura aos 500 Hpa acho que não permite à queda da mesma à excepção do Pico. Portanto e sem falar da descida de temperatura que se prevê para as ilhas, o que se irá destacar em todas as ilhas açorianas será de facto o vento ( que mesmo assim nem será tanto) e claramente a chuva, e até mesmo condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. Portanto não desesperes que os condimentos estão todos aí para vermos chegar um bom episódio 

Continuo com vento a soprar de SE com rajadas e céu encoberto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2012 às 15:27)

Miguel minhoto, a queda de neve não tem nada a ver com a latitude mas sim com a capacidade de retenção de frio de uma ilha bem como da sua dimensão territorial e orografia. A Madeira por exemplo fica bem mais a sul dos Açores e muito próxima de África e no entanto porque é que neva lá? Porque a ilha é muito montanhosa. A mesma coisa nas Canárias. Já por exemplo o Corvo é a ilha mais a norte dos Açores e no entanto é praticamente impossível nevar lá porque é uma ilha muito pequena e pouco acidentada! A latitude não tem nada a ver. O que tem a ver é a área geográfica de uma ilha. Quanto maior e mais elevada for essa ilha, maior chances terá de ter queda de neve. Porque é que não neva em S. Maria e neva em S. Miguel? Porque S. Maria é uma ilha baixa como a Graciosa. O mesmo para a Graciosa.

Quanto mais capacidade de retenção de frio tiver uma ilha, maior será a possibilidade de queda de neve. Em S. Miguel por exemplo existe a vasta serra da Tronqueira nas imediações do Pico da Vara e a segunda maior em área geográfica depois da montanha do Pico, logo é muito mais provável que cai alguma coisa por lá do que na Terceira ou em S. Jorge por exemplo.

Esta descida de temperatura nos Açores poderá favorecer a queda de granizo nos cumes mais altos de ilhas como S. Jorge, Faial, Terceira, S. Miguel, Flores e neve no Pico (montanha).

Mas sinceramente estou contando antes com chuva e não com a queda de neve.

Abraço e cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2012 às 15:37)

Quando falei em Latitude que poderia ter alguma influencia na queda de neve quiz apenas comparar que por exemplo em S. Miguel que tal como a Madeira é uma ilha montanhosa, mas de altitudes mais baixas, por exemplo neva a 1000 ou 1100 metros enquanto que na Madeira essas cotas raramente baixam dos 1400 metros. Aliás o ano passado cá nevou abaixo dos 900 metros.


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2012 às 15:44)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Quando falei em Latitude que poderia ter alguma influencia na queda de neve quiz apenas comparar que por exemplo em S. Miguel que tal como a Madeira é uma ilha montanhosa, mas de altitudes mais baixas, por exemplo neva a 1000 ou 1100 metros enquanto que na Madeira essas cotas raramente baixam dos 1400 metros. Aliás o ano passado cá nevou abaixo dos 900 metros.



Essa variação de cotas que nos Açores neva até a altitudes mais baixas do que na Madeira, pode ter já a ver não com a latitude das ilhas, mas sim com a maior influência que os Açores têm no impacto directo das massas de ar polar do que a Madeira, porque a Madeira peca por estar próxima do ar seco de África e do possível efeito da continentalidade do continente africano, e os Açores já não porque estão isolados no meio do oceano e sem receberem influências algumas dos continentes, daí a queda de neve nos Açores chegar a cotas mais baixas do que na Madeira. Mas se estiver errado que me corrigem.


----------



## Norther (20 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

Boas tardes, em relação a vossa conversa tanto um como o outro têm razão, disseram os vários factores para nevar nas ilhas mas a latitude também tem influencia Azor, na Madeira quando neva aos 1400m ou mais a baixo o frio normalmente passa pela Península Ibérica e costa de Marrocos ( ja uma boa massa terrestre em relação aos Açores) e como sabes o frio percorre melhor em terra, e tem que ser uma boa entrada para alcançar aquelas latitudes como também a posição dos anticiclones e depressões para levar o frio ate lá, ja os Açores diferente porque esta no meio do oceano que o climatiza muito mas tem mais hipóteses de levar com ar polar devido a sua latitude mais a norte como vai acontecer esta semana mas também derivado a grande depressão que vai puxar esse ar frio desde a terra nova ate vós. Resumindo, todos os factores que disseram estão correctos mas quanto mais a norte mais hipóteses têm de levar com ar polar e mais intenso mas têm que se conjugar vários factores atmosféricos que faça a deslocação do ar polar ate as ilhas.


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2012 às 18:28)

Norther disse:


> Boas tardes, em relação a vossa conversa tanto um como o outro têm razão, disseram os vários factores para nevar nas ilhas mas a latitude também tem influencia Azor, na Madeira quando neva aos 1400m ou mais a baixo o frio normalmente passa pela Península Ibérica e costa de Marrocos ( ja uma boa massa terrestre em relação aos Açores) e como sabes o frio percorre melhor em terra, e tem que ser uma boa entrada para alcançar aquelas latitudes como também a posição dos anticiclones e depressões para levar o frio ate lá, ja os Açores diferente porque esta no meio do oceano que o climatiza muito mas tem mais hipóteses de levar com ar polar devido a sua latitude mais a norte como vai acontecer esta semana mas também derivado a grande depressão que vai puxar esse ar frio desde a terra nova ate vós. Resumindo, todos os factores que disseram estão correctos mas quanto mais a norte mais hipóteses têm de levar com ar polar e mais intenso mas têm que se conjugar vários factores atmosféricos que faça a deslocação do ar polar ate as ilhas.



Boa tarde Norther,

Sim foi exactamente o que eu pensei quando referi que os Açores por estarem mais a norte do que a Madeira e em pleno oceano atlântico, sofrem mais a influência dos impactos polares, o que não invalida que quer na Madeira, ou quer nas Canárias, o frio dessas mesmas massas de ar polar que nos atingem não possa atingir tb a Madeira e as Canárias que situam-se geograficamente muito mais a sul que os Açores. Volta e meia a Madeira e as Canárias tb podem sofrer os mesmos impactos que os Açores embora com menos frequencia devido à latitude ???

Mas como o padrão anticiclónico está há meses numa faixa que abarca o sul dos Açores incluindo a Madeira e até ao Continente, à medida que as alterações atmosféricas se fazem sentir devido à mudança de estação, as depressões atlânticas que primeiramente atingem os Açores, ao evoluirem para leste dos Açores (onde se inclui a Madeira e P. Continental) essas mesmas depressões empurram a dorsal mais para leste abraçando assim a Madeira e P. Continental, causando bom tempo nestas 2 regiões e mau tempo nos Açores. Aí sim a latitude tem uma importância significativa.

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento com alguma intensidade. Máxima de 15 ºC

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aero (20 Mar 2012 às 23:34)

a 1ªfrente chegou esta tarde ao grupo central com fortes aguaceiros e vento com rajadas. 

Quanto à neve, 5ª feira vou verificar se na caldeira ou cabeço gordo (1052m) chegou alguma coisa!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2012 às 00:23)

O primeiro sistema frontal está a atravessar os grupos Central e Oriental, dando origem a tempo instável, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados e acompanhados por trovoada. O vento é moderado a forte, com rajadas do quadrante sul.
Estas condições de instabilidade devem-se prolongar por toda a madrugada, ocorrendo apenas um desanuviando da instabilidade no grupo central a partir da próxima manhã.

SATREP iMap Weather


----------



## Hazores (21 Mar 2012 às 00:32)

Neste momento pelailha Terceira já se faz sentir o efeito da frente, contudo os efeitos/aguaceiros estão a ser muito localizados. Estes são por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, eu apenas ouvi um trovão.
O vento é que sopra com intensidade...

O IM/SRPCBA já lançaram um aviso para os grupos central e oriental



> Ponta Delgada ,  21 de Março de 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2012 às 01:37)

Boa noite,

Por São Miguel vento a soprar FORTE. Já há vários galhos de árvores caídos pelas ruas pelas rajadas fortes. Já caiu alguma coisa mas o vento ameaça ainda a frente que deve de estar a chegar a qualquer momento.

A situação de satélite nos Açores neste momento está assim:



 

Sigo com 14 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (21 Mar 2012 às 09:30)




----------



## Aero (21 Mar 2012 às 10:20)

Como é visivel pela imagem do post acima, o grupo central acordou com ceu limpo, alguns estratos e vento de oeste com 15-20 nós.


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2012 às 13:08)

Boa tarde

Pelo grupo oriental o vento já abrandou um pouco depois de uma madrugada de vento, mas ainda estamos com chuva forte desde as 7 h/ da manhã.

Reporto por agora chuva forte e máxima de 15 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2012 às 14:12)

A minha estação acumulou durante a manhã 25mm..mas não me fio muito nestes dados.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2012 às 14:23)

Aqui na zona de Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã, chuva por vezes forte desde o meio da manhã, verifica-se uma ligeira descida de temperatura, tendo agora 15,5ºC


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2012 às 14:27)

fablept disse:


> A minha estação acumulou durante a manhã 25mm..mas não me fio muito nestes dados.



Boa tarde Fablet

É capaz sim. N tenho estação mas sei q choveu bastante. A grota que passa na minha freguesia está correndo cheia de água como há muito n via este inverno e a estrada da zona das arribanas estava cheia pela água que vai vertendo dos pastos. Muita água mesmo. Por agora ainda continua a pingar embora n tão forte como da manhã. Acho q a frente vai estacionar a leste do grupo oriental. Contagem decrescente agora para a segunda frente...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2012 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,

uma pequena amostragem de como estava o mar soprado pelo vento hoje pelas onze e meia da manhã na freguesia de S. Roque na ilha de S. Miguel. Pode-se ver bem o estado cavado do mar. Hoje da manhã também fez alguma trovoada.

(foto de Manuel Botelho)







 




 




 



 



 


Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2012 às 00:57)

Boa noite,

Isto é que está ser um inicio de inverno..., desculpem Primavera...

Após a passagem da primeira frente, que deixou precipitação abundante, segue-se a segunda a passos largos, esta está no grupo ocidental, devendo aida durante esta madrugada atingir algumas ilhas do grupo central. Contudo, o vento já sopra com muita intensidade, estando previsto para o grupo central rajadas que podem atinjir os 100km/h.

Estão em Alerta amarelo, os grupos ocidental e oriental


deixo aqui o Comunicado publicado



> Proteção Civil: vento forte e precipitação nos grupos Ocidental e Central
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, uma depressão complexa com ondulações frontais associadas, têm estado a influenciar o estado do tempo nos Açores.  Prevê-se para as  próximas  horas um aumento significativo da intensidade do  vento  nos  Grupos  Ocidental  e  Central,  precipitação FORTE, que  poderá  ser  de  granizo, acompanhados de trovoadas.
> 
> ...



Para amanhã pela ilha Terceira deverá chover ainda mais, possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas. Após a passagem da frente deve-se observar uma descida de temperaturas e ainda a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros de granizo.


----------



## Aero (22 Mar 2012 às 01:39)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Isto é que está ser um inicio de inverno..., desculpem Primavera...
> 
> ...



aqui pelo Faial, ainda é so vento forte!


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 02:38)

Boa noite,

Aqui por São Miguel outra vez o vento a soprar forte novamente e já caiem períodos de chuva que por vezes até são fortes. Para amanhã para o grupo oriental as rajadas poderão atingir os 90-100km/h segundo o ECMWF.

Está previsto igualmente para amanhã para o grupo oriental chuva que passará a aguaceiros com uma possibilidade também de serem de granizo nas zonas mais altas. Existem igualmente também condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovoadas. Esta descida significativa da temperatura será em especial nas Flores e Corvo.

Esta será mais uma madrugada de ventania com aguaceiros localizados que podem ser fortes como já estão a cair por cá.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2012 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

pela zona oeste da ilha, períodos de chuva por vezes Forte, o vento também sopra Forte, com rajadas muito fortes.

Neste Dia Mundial da Água, ela mostra-se bem pelos Açores....

A Frente está agora a começar a chegar ao grupo oriental, o grupo ocidental já está sob a influência da massa de ar fria


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2012 às 10:24)

Bela animação que estão a ter, quem me dera por cá também


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 12:09)

Provavelmente a esta hora no Pico já neva


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 13:36)

Boa tarde

Dia tempestuoso pela ilha de S. Miguel com vento a soprar forte de sul com rajadas por vezes muito fortes com muitos galhos e arbustos espalhados pelos caminhos. Já caíu qualquer coisa e que foi forte soprada pela ventania mas o grosso da frente ainda está por chegar a qualquer momento. Aqui o dia parece noite. O mar tb está muito picado e ouço as vagas a rebentarem com força na costa .

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 13:57)

Boa tarde

E tal como eu havia dito antes, a frente está passando agora neste momento pela zona ocidental da Ilha de S. Miguel.
Neste momento chuva forte pela ilha de S. Miguel e já se sente uma descida de temperatura. Em Santa Maria a frente ainda deve de estar por chegar. O vento continua.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 14:09)

Continuação de chuva fortíssima pela ilha de S. Miguel. Aqui o céu desabou.


----------



## fablept (22 Mar 2012 às 14:09)

Agora é que chegou


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 14:14)

fablept disse:


> Agora é que chegou



Agora??? Aqui já chove forte há pelo menos quase 45 m


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 14:14)

A frente acaba de chegar á zona da Ribeira Chã.


----------



## fablept (22 Mar 2012 às 14:22)

Azor disse:


> Agora??? Aqui já chove forte há pelo menos quase 45 m



lol 

Em 20mnts, tenho acumulado 9mm e acho que a temperatura desceu no minimo 0.5º..


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2012 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,

pela terceira o Sol já espreita entre as nuvens, o vento já amainou mas ainda se faz sentir.
O frio já se faz sentir, agora é aguradar pelos aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo.

Miguel é bem provavel que o Pico já esteja todo "vestido" de branco, mas ainda não consegui ver...


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 14:32)

fablept disse:


> lol
> 
> Em 20mnts, tenho acumulado 9mm e acho que a temperatura desceu no minimo 0.5º..



Exacto fablet aqui na zona da Covoada já se sente uma sensação térmica mas continua a chover.
N tenho estação mas posso calcular que deve ter havido uma boa acumulação devido à precipitação forte. A minha rua parece um rio. Está intransitável e até já chamaram os bombeiros. N sei se as coisas aí por P. Delgada estão tb ruins mas por aqui é só água a escorrer pelas grotas e pelos pastos.

Estranho q a frente já passou mas continua a chover e com frio. Está mesmo desagradável.

Pena não termos aqui nenhum membro da ilha de Santa Maria pois seria importante sabermos como anda o tempo na ilha vizinha.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 14:34)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A frente acaba de chegar á zona da Ribeira Chã.


Miguel e que tal uma ida à Barrosa ou ao Pico da Vara? Parece que promete nas próximas horas 

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 14:36)

Temperatura nas sete cidades começou a descer a pique, 4ºC em menos de 1 hora


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 14:40)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Temperatura nas sete cidades começou a descer a pique, 4ºC em menos de 1 hora



Sim é capaz, aqui também já se nota algum frio.


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2012 às 14:45)

Neste momento, Segundo o IM, apenas duas ilhas abaixo dos 10ºC, terceira e corvo, com 9,9ºC e 9,1ºC, respectivamente. As restantes ilhas dos grupos ocidental e central andam com valores na ordem dos 10-11ºC. Brevemente será a vez do grupo oriental também começar a registar, pelo IM, valores baixos na temperatura.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 14:48)

Achas que vai haver alguma coisa no Pico da Vara?


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 14:51)

Hazores disse:


> Neste momento, Segundo o IM, apenas duas ilhas abaixo dos 10ºC, terceira e corvo, com 9,9ºC e 9,1ºC, respectivamente. As restantes ilhas dos grupos ocidental e central andam com valores na ordem dos 10-11ºC. Brevemente será a vez do grupo oriental também começar a registar, pelo IM, valores baixos na temperatura.



Aqui já vou com 11 º C. 
Se na Terceira já se regista 9 ºC podemos imaginar nas terras mais altas. Mas na minha opinião serão as terras altas das ilhas mais elevadas dos Açores que poderão vir a registar qualquer vestígio mínimo de branco...Agora, os aguaceiros estes provavelmente poderão ser serão de granizo a cotas mais baixas.
Sigo com vento e aguaceiros.


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 14:54)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Achas que vai haver alguma coisa no Pico da Vara?



Sim é capaz partindo do principio que a temperatura varia com a altitude, mas na minha opinião como disse antes, só deverá nevar no Pico porque as restantes ilhas poderão ter apenas algum granizo nas zonas mais altas. Já tivemos invernos mais generosos ao nível das cotas e desta vez parece-me que as cotas ainda estão ligeiramente superiores. Mas posso estar errado, claro! Quanto é que marcas aí na Ribeira Chã?» Aqui ja vou com 11 C

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 14:57)

Aqui na Ribeira Chã chove moderadamente, o vento já sopra de oeste e começa a ficar mais frio. Nao tenho estaçao aqui comigo


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 15:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui na Ribeira Chã chove moderadamente, o vento já sopra de oeste e começa a ficar mais frio. Nao tenho estaçao aqui comigo



Ok. Engraçado que vejo que há vários estados de tempo dentro da ilha de S. Miguel e que começam de oeste para leste. E o mesmo deve se aplicar à temperatura, precipitação e vento.
Eu de vocês sou sempre o primeiro a apanhar com tudo e só depois vocês. O mesmo acontece das flores para o faial ou do faial para a terceira ou da terceira para sao miguel. Nos Açores o tempo vai todo em escadinha mas acaba sempre por parar nas capelinhas todas 
Em Santa Maria é q ninguém sabe o que se anda a passar, e eu que tenho o meu irmão lá...

Continuo a marcar 11 graus mas ela vai descer ainda mais. São estas as previsões.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 15:11)

Azor disse:


> Ok. Engraçado que vejo que há vários estados de tempo dentro da ilha de S. Miguel e que começam de oeste para leste. E o mesmo deve se aplicar à temperatura, precipitação e vento.
> Eu de vocês sou sempre o primeiro a apanhar com tudo e só depois vocês. O mesmo acontece das flores para o faial ou do faial para a terceira ou da terceira para sao miguel. Nos Açores o tempo vai todo em escadinha mas acaba sempre por parar nas capelinhas todas
> Em Santa Maria é q ninguém sabe o que se anda a passar, e eu que tenho o meu irmão lá...
> 
> ...



É verdade! loool. O frio só começa agora a chegar. Se tu tás com 11ºC nas cumeeiras deve tar fresquinho
Espero que hoje  minha estação baixe dos 10ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 15:17)

Á pouco a rede hidrometeorologica dos Açores registava:

10,8ºC na Macela
11,4ºC nas Sete Cidades
12,4ºC na Tronqueira


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2012 às 15:58)

> *Casa soterrada em S. Miguel, bombeiros desconhecem se há vítimas*
> 
> Uma derrocada na estrada em Santo António,  no concelho de Ponta Delgada, em S. Miguel, Açores, soterrou hoje parcialmente  uma habitação, onde poderão estar vítimas, afirmou hoje à Lusa o comandante  dos Bombeiros de Ponta Delgada.
> 
> ...




Fonte: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...s.-miguel-bombeiros-desconhecem-se-ha-vitimas


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 16:09)

vitamos disse:


> Fonte: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...s.-miguel-bombeiros-desconhecem-se-ha-vitimas



Boa tarde,

Por aqui continua a chover.
E também acabei de ouvir a mesma notícia. A minha rua também ficou instransitável cheia de água e chamaram os bombeiros. As grotas e as ribeiras estão com o caudal elevado e cheio de terras.
Continua a chover e o vento a soprar

Sigo com 11 C

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonhfx (22 Mar 2012 às 16:14)

Infelizmente existe um morto:



> Criança morre em derrocada em Santo António
> Regional | 2012-03-22 14:45
> Uma derrocada na estrada em Santo António, no concelho de Ponta Delgada, em São Miguel, Açores, soterrou hoje parcialmente uma habitação, onde estaria um bebé, que acabou por morrer no local. [EM ATUALIZAÇÃO]
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.acorianooriental.pt/


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,

O tempo tb está muito mau na ilha de Santa Maria. Enquanto q em S. Miguel é a chuva e o vento em Santa Maria é o mar. Segue aqui algumas fotos tiradas há pouco em Santa Maria onde o mar n está pa brincadeiras e inundou totalmente a praia formosa.




 



 




 


http://santamariaazores.net/web/2012/03/fotos-de-santa-maria-39/


Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 16:24)

jonhfx disse:


> Infelizmente existe um morto:
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.acorianooriental.pt/



Um bebé???
Os meus sentidos pêsames às famílias!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 16:25)

Infelizmente o mau tempo por vezes trás desgraças dessas


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 16:32)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Infelizmente o mau tempo por vezes trás desgraças dessas



Pois é. E esta chuva que não pára... Já era para ter parado... O mar está castanho e com espuma cor de barro.
Por mim já basta de chuva! Lamentável esta morte  sempre que chove em S. Miguel desta maneira é sempre assim. É a natureza da génese morfológica da ilha. No Faial S. Jorge e Flores a história tb se repete.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 16:44)

Aqui chove mas nao com muita intensidade

Na Tronqueira á pouco já tinha baixado dos 10ºC


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 16:56)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui chove mas nao com muita intensidade
> 
> Na Tronqueira á pouco já tinha baixado dos 10ºC



Boa tarde Miguel como tens acesso a esses dados? Obrigado

Cumps!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 17:08)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde Miguel como tens acesso a esses dados? Obrigado
> 
> Cumps!



Através deste site http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/default.asp


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 17:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Através deste site http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/default.asp



Obrigado, mas só tem estações para São Miguel, Pico e Santa Maria 
Mas para a Tronqueira a previsão promete baixar mais a temperatura


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2012 às 17:36)

sim só tem dessas 3 ilhas. Do pico só tem 1 estação
São caetano


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2012 às 17:42)

Devido à nebulosidade, ainda não consegui ver neve na montanha do Pico.
Imagem de há pouco, quando a nebulosidade era menor, mais ainda assim com a montanha coberta de nuvens.







As Flores, estava às 17h UTC com *7,6ºC*.

Imagem de um aguaceiro a passar perto da ilha:


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 17:49)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> sim só tem dessas 3 ilhas. Do pico só tem 1 estação
> São caetano



Sim. Pena!

De qualquer modo pude ver agora segundo o IM que as temperaturas nas ilhas centrais e ilha de S. Miguel estão muito aproximadas variando entre os 12 e os 13 º C em todas estas ilhas. A unica excepção vai para S. Maria que ainda regista 15 ºC porque deve de estar ainda sobre o efeito da frente, e Flores e Corvo que já batem os 7-8 ºC.

Para a noite a temperatura vai descer obviamente mais no arquipélago com a possibilidade de granizo.

Aqui ainda aguaceiros e vento a soprar de Oes-Noroeste com rajadas.
Cumps!


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2012 às 20:33)

Sei que aqui já foi referida a notícia mas de qualquer forma deixo aqui mais informações atualizadas



> Proteção Civil: derrocada em Santo António provoca morte de criança - atualizada
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que hoje, cerca das 14 Horas, ocorreu uma derrocada em Além Capelas, freguesia de Santo António, no concelho de Ponta Delgada, na ilha de São Miguel.
> 
> ...



Lamento o sucedido, desejo muita força à família para ultrapassar esta situação (se for possível ultrapassar a dor da morte de um filho).


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2012 às 21:26)

Penso que há uma estação meteorológica na cratera do Pico, pelo menos quando la subi foi o que me disseram e fotografei, alguém me confirma? e quem recebe esses dados?


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2012 às 21:30)

Hazores disse:


> Lamento o sucedido, desejo muita força à família para ultrapassar esta situação (se for possível ultrapassar a dor da morte de um filho).



Idem, malditas derrocadas.


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2012 às 21:49)

Norther disse:


> Penso que há uma estação meteorológica na cratera do Pico, pelo menos quando la subi foi o que me disseram e fotografei, alguém me confirma? e quem recebe esses dados?



o que está na fotografia é uma estação do PICO-NARE, sei que o project continua, mas não sei se colocam ainda dados da estação online. sei que estes já estiveram disponiveis, mas raramente estavam atualizados, andam sempre muito atrasados.


Quanto ao sucedido em são miguel, no telejornal da rtp açores, os maradores daquela zona dão conta que, por cima do talude onde ocorreu a derrocada se encontrava em fase de conclusão uma casa nova, onde construiram um muro em cima do talude que caiu. um popular diz mesmo que não sabe como continuam a ser licenciadas obras (se foram) por parte das entidades responsáveis.


----------



## Azor (22 Mar 2012 às 22:41)

> Derrocada mata criança em São Miguel
> 
> Foi encontrada sem vida a criança de dois anos que ficou soterrada numa derrocada, esta tarde, na freguesia de Santo António, ilha de São Miguel.
> 
> ...





 


(Por Paula Medeiros)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...15477961162.2153689.1094584413&type=1&theater

Paz à sua alma! 


Continuam os aguaceiros num dia trágico pela ilha de S. Miguel. Registo 11 º C de momento



Cumprimentos e boa noite a todos


----------



## rossby (22 Mar 2012 às 23:27)

Norther disse:


> Penso que há uma estação meteorológica na cratera do Pico, pelo menos quando la subi foi o que me disseram e fotografei, alguém me confirma? e quem recebe esses dados?



Afirmativo, mas geralmente só funciona durante o verão. A estação é muito mais complexa do que parece   e pertence ao Projecto Pico-NARE: http://instaar.colorado.edu/pico/


----------



## Azor (23 Mar 2012 às 01:13)

Boa noite

Deixo aqui o vídeo sobre a tragédia da quebrada de hoje da tarde em Santo António Além Capelas.

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?...&article=26037&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10&rss=0


De momento sigo com vento a soprar com alguma intensidade e aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes e soprados pelo vento.

Temperatura actual de 10 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonhfx (24 Mar 2012 às 00:27)

Boa noite.
Bela surpresa agora ao fim da noite. Caíram *1,5 mm* entre as 23:30 e as 0:00


----------



## Knyght (26 Mar 2012 às 12:59)

Pelos Açores aviso Amarelo.


----------



## Hazores (26 Mar 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde!
Nós por cá nos Açores estamos com aviso amarelo, mais precisamente, nos grupos central e oriental.

Neste momento pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, muito nevoeiro e chuva que pontualmente é forte.

Devido à grande instabilidade atmosférica, nomeadamente à formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, penso que também poderá ocorrer algumas trovoadas.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Mar 2012 às 16:14)

Boa tarde,

Ceu pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens no SSE, imagem de satelite mostram nuvens retidas no norte da ilha...

Temp atual: 22,4ºC
HR: 64%

Ontem a tarde caiu uns pingos durante meia hora deu para acumular 0,4mm nada mau é a minha primeira acumulação deste mês de março.


----------



## Azor (26 Mar 2012 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

Chuva bastante forte pela ilha de São Miguel há já 1 hora consecutiva.

14 º de máxima actual

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (26 Mar 2012 às 20:24)

Boa noite

Por Ponta Delgada nada de especial por enquanto, alguns períodos de chuva desde cerca das 17h mas nada em excesso. Neste momento não chove e a temp. ronda os 14º.


----------



## Rayco (26 Mar 2012 às 21:13)

boa noite
Eu gostaria de saber se os companheiros da Madeira sabem que se o inverno é mais seco dos últimos 100 anos.  Quando foi o último inverno seco como este??


----------



## Knyght (26 Mar 2012 às 22:23)

Rayco disse:


> boa noite
> Eu gostaria de saber se os companheiros da Madeira sabem que se o inverno é mais seco dos últimos 100 anos.  Quando foi o último inverno seco como este??



É o mais seco desde que há registos oficiais. Queres o segundo mais seco?


----------



## Azor (27 Mar 2012 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

Depois da passagem da frente de ontem que trouxe chuva forte, o sol volta a espreitar nos Açores. Está um dia de sol daqueles que eu até gosto muito, céu azul limpído contrastando com cumulos brancos e negros e até algum fresquinho. O mar está da cor do céu. Temperatura (14 º C)

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## alex vieria (27 Mar 2012 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,

O dia de hoje céu limpo mas com muita poeira em suspensão desde o início do dia até agora, como reflete esta imagem da NASA pelas 14H.

Deixou o link: Todos os dias existem imagens deste mesmo angulo do satélite e esta disponível depois das 15h.


http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu

Temp atual: 21,1ºC
Hr: 72%


----------



## Knyght (27 Mar 2012 às 17:42)




----------



## ijv (27 Mar 2012 às 17:43)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O dia de hoje céu limpo mas com muita poeira em suspensão desde o início do dia até agora, como reflete esta imagem da NASA pelas 14H.
> 
> ...


Agradeço, ficamos com uma linda vista da nosso linda Ilhas


----------



## Azor (27 Mar 2012 às 20:35)

ijv disse:


> Agradeço, ficamos com uma linda vista da nosso linda Ilhas



Boa tarde,

Uma pergunta por curiosidade se faz favor, qual os efeitos dessa terra em suspensão se vocês tiverem chuva? É chuva castanha com terra? E quais os perigos que isso trás?
Obrigado,
Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (27 Mar 2012 às 21:44)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Uma pergunta por curiosidade se faz favor, qual os efeitos dessa terra em suspensão se vocês tiverem chuva? É chuva castanha com terra? E quais os perigos que isso trás?
> Obrigado,
> Cumprimentos




Sim é chuva castanha de areia, não tem grandes problemas pois não é propriamente poluição é sim areia do norte de África 

Temos de lavar os carros e a roupa logo a seguir


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2012 às 22:26)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Uma pergunta por curiosidade se faz favor, qual os efeitos dessa terra em suspensão se vocês tiverem chuva? É chuva castanha com terra? E quais os perigos que isso trás?
> Obrigado,
> Cumprimentos




Hoje isso foi notícia nalguns jornais, provavelmente tem efeitos na saúde também, sobretudo nos que tem problemas respiratórios, mas sou um leigo sobre o assunto.


- Níveis de poeira no ar ultrapassam os limites desde sábado
- Governo admite lançar alerta caso o nível de poeira no ar se agrave


----------



## Azor (28 Mar 2012 às 02:22)

Boa noite e obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!

Em todo o caso espero que os vossos aquíferos não venham a ser contaminados por esse tipo de chuva se chegar a chover aí com esse tipo de poeiras na atmosfera.
Os animais por exemplo também acho que podem vir a sofrer irritações ao beberem esse tipo de água directamente do solo, aves ou mamíferos terrestres.

Por aqui sigo com noite calma e uma máxima actual de 9 º C 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2012 às 03:47)

Azor disse:


> Em todo o caso espero que os vossos aquíferos não venham a ser contaminados por esse tipo de chuva se chegar a chover aí com esse tipo de poeiras na atmosfera.


Já choveu, logo na semana passada. Ás vezes acontece, devido à proximidade que temos com África as areias subsarianas facilmente nos atingem, mas a sua intensidade varia muito, também dependendo da depressão que nos afecte com fluxo de sul.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Mar 2012 às 13:27)

Mais um dia com poeira suspensa na ilha, provocando uma espécie de filtro que minimiza os efeitos da radiação e em consequência não permite que as temperaturas subam apesar do céu limpo, alias a cor do céu no horizonte se confunde com o mar, devido que ambos então com um azul acinzentado. Com a névoa má se consegue ver num alcance de 10Km. 

Temp. atual: 20,4ºC
Hr: 77%
Vento quase nulo, com alguma rajada de SE 16,5km/h

Esta poeira é péssimo para pessoas com problemas respiratórios no foro asmático e de que quem sofre renite.

Estes acontecimento com poeira se repente principalmente nos meses de fevereiro, março, setembro e outubro. Mas não há que descartar nos restantes meses do ano, mas é menos comum.

Em pelo menos 4 vezes ao ano acontecem tempo de “leste” que vulgarmente se denomina aqui entre os ilhéus, o tempo com poeira.

No ano 2006, mas precisamente em junho houve um acontecimento muito forte com poeira, onde fiz arrastar pragas de gafanhotos que chegaram a ilha, quase moribundos devido aos muitos quilómetros de travessia que separa Marrocos da ilha da Madeira. Foi a nossa sorte porque se não seria uma desgraça para a nossa agricultura de subsistência. 


 Também lembro-me que no ano 2000 salvo erro entre os meses de março-abril, houve um período intenso de leste, todo a nossa volta existiam 1 -2 milímetros de areia que provinham do Sahara. Recordo-me em lavar carros, janelas e quintais etc.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Mar 2012 às 14:36)

Mais uma bela imagem de sátelite pelas 14h de hoje, céu limpo nas encostas voltadas a sul e nas encosta a norte mais uma vez com nuvens retidas. Pela esquerda na parte superior da imagem a possivel formação do cut-off e formação de células entre o norte de lanzarote e a costa marroquina, vamos la ver no decorrer do nowcasting, ate que ponto vai atingir no centro e no sul do continente, a partida a Madeira estará fora do alcance de dito fenomeno, poderemos ter sim precipitações fracas na costa norte nos próximos dias.


----------



## Knyght (28 Mar 2012 às 16:37)

> Madeira regista um Inverno extremamente seco
> Relatório Clima Inverno Madeira 2011 - 20122012-03-28 (IM)
> 
> Os meses de dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro foram extremamente secos no Arquipélago da Madeira.
> ...



...


----------



## Azor (28 Mar 2012 às 18:43)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu totalmente encoberto e já caíu uns chuviscos. Para Santa Maria há cortinas de água ao horizonte.

Máxima de 14 º C

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Azor (28 Mar 2012 às 18:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já choveu, logo na semana passada. Ás vezes acontece, devido à proximidade que temos com África as areias subsarianas facilmente nos atingem, mas a sua intensidade varia muito, também dependendo da depressão que nos afecte com fluxo de sul.



... deveras complicado posso imaginar  Fico a pensar como será a qualidade da água dos paises norte africanos tão expostos a essas tempestades de areia. Um horror calculo...


----------



## Azor (28 Mar 2012 às 19:00)

Como tinha referido antes, esta foto de há 5 minutos atrás (hora local dos Açores), em S. Maria vê-se que deve de estar a cair alguma coisa por lá.



 


Por P. Delgada não sei se já caíu, mas vê-se que o céu tb está igualmente forrado. Aqui nos meus lados já caíu qualquer coisa embora pouca.



 


Cumprimentos


----------



## Rayco (28 Mar 2012 às 19:44)

Knyght disse:


> É o mais seco desde que há registos oficiais. Queres o segundo mais seco?



se,  obrigado,  quando foi o segundo inverno mais seco na ihla??


----------



## marco_antonio (30 Mar 2012 às 03:10)

acaba de cair uma morrinha pela cidade do funchal, apenas deu para molhar o para brisas do carro, na estrada nem se notou,continuamos a espera de melhores dias


----------



## jonhfx (30 Mar 2012 às 12:52)

Boa tarde.
Mais uns preciosos 2 mm durante a noite.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2012 às 19:34)

Rayco disse:


> se,  obrigado,  quando foi o segundo inverno mais seco na ihla??



Segundo o gráfico apresentado no boletim climatológico sazonal da Madeira - Inverno de 2011/2012, o segundo inverno mais seco no Funchal deverá ter sido o ano de 1929, com cerca de 30mm acumulados nos meses de Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro.

Recordo que este ano caíram apenas 10,3mm nesses meses no Funchal.






Mas isto falando apenas no Funchal, onde se fazem registos desde 1864.
As restantes estações da Madeira são muito mais recentes.

-------------

A mesma imagem, mas num outro boletim:


----------



## Azor (30 Mar 2012 às 20:59)

Boa noite,

Pela ilha de São Miguel alguns pingos de chuva mas por enquanto fracos. 

Máxima actual de 15 º C

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Azor (30 Mar 2012 às 22:11)

Boa noite

Sigo com períodos de chuva pela ilha de São Miguel e uma máxima de 14 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (30 Mar 2012 às 22:32)

Seguimos assim... Com um dia de verão...


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2012 às 00:21)

Boa noite,

pelo grupo central, o  final da tarde e inicio de noite, foi de chuva fraca mas persistente. Algumas das ribeiras da zona oeste da ilha já correm, devido à precipitação acumulada e ao nevoeiro que se fez sentir todo o dia, de um modo especial nas zonas mais altas da ilha.


----------



## Azor (31 Mar 2012 às 16:54)

Boa tarde,

desde ontem à tardinha até agora ainda não parou de chover. É uma chuva fraca contínua e persistente. Há quase 24h que está a cair assim e não pára. Os cerrados já tiveram uma boa acumulação porque só está a correr água dos terrenos para as ruas.

Sigo com um máxima de 14 C

Boa tarde, cumprimentos!


----------



## Rayco (31 Mar 2012 às 20:53)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo o gráfico apresentado no boletim climatológico sazonal da Madeira - Inverno de 2011/2012, o segundo inverno mais seco no Funchal deverá ter sido o ano de 1929, com cerca de 30mm acumulados nos meses de Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro.
> 
> Recordo que este ano caíram apenas 10,3mm nesses meses no Funchal.
> 
> ...



Obrigado, ¿ea partir de Setembro a Junho que é o período mais seco? ¿também o inverno de 1929?


----------

